# Knight Rider: The Movie



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,9681,00.html



> Revolution Studios is gearing up to revive Knight Rider--NBC's cult hit 1980's action series featuring Hasselhoff as the titular crimefighter aided by his trusty talking Trans Am K.I.T.T.--for a potential big-screen franchise.





> Larson is currently hammering out a script that will update Knight Rider to appeal to The Fast and the Furious set.


oh boy..


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It's funnythat you said, "oh boy".

I've been wishing for a TV movie to finally tie up the loose ends in Quantum Leap which was cancelled before Sam could leap home.

But the show with the talking car keeps getting remade..... Oh well.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Isn't that a 2002 article?


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

"...Hasselhoff as the titular crimefighter ..."

I think Baywatch was a more titular series for him!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

that would be tit for tat, i think....


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

It is good to know that Mr. Larson hasn't given up on the idea of a Knight Rider movie. I like movies that I don't have to think twice about not spending money to see.

http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Movies/05/09/film.knightrider.reut/index.html


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

JmC said:


> It is good to know that Mr. Larson hasn't given up on the idea of a Knight Rider movie. I like movies that I don't have to think twice about not spending money to see.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2006/SHOWBIZ/Movies/05/09/film.knightrider.reut/index.html


Another big plus is you don't have to think at all while watching this movie.


----------



## zmark (Apr 18, 2005)

There already was a movie made, Knight Rider 2000 and if you don't remember it, consider yourself blessed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Funny... Wouldn't the "core" audience of the show all be allowed to watch an R or NC-17 rated film by now?

(Re the comment that they would aim for a PG-13 rating, so not to ailinate the core audience)

I hope they do this one right.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Funny... Wouldn't the "core" audience of the show all be allowed to watch an R or NC-17 rated film by now?
> 
> (Re the comment that they would aim for a PG-13 rating, so not to ailinate the core audience)
> 
> I hope they do this one right.


I think that means the "core" audience is now made up of senior citizens who might be offended by a movie with an R or NC-17 rating.


----------



## Opynion (Mar 21, 2006)

John Corn said:


> The Fast and the Furious set
> 
> oh boy..


Part 3 of TFandTF is coming up in a few weeks, with a diferent cast, I wanted to see Vin Diesel on the third one, but he won't be in it, it would've had better ratings.


----------

